# Recommendations



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Have a unique situation in my new job..

Been seeing a ton of sewer lines offshore that need cleaning periodically. My first issue..

1) 90% of my travel is by helicopter, usually on a Bell 407 with limited cargo space and weight maximums.

2) Sewer mains are all 3" offshore. I won't even get into the fittings used. San Tees on their backs, nightmares.

3) Lugging tool bag, clothes duffle and sewer machine on helipads will pose problems.

I'm looking for a compact machine capable of running 3" mains when needed. I always ran K-60s on land but transporting the machine and cable spools would be terrible. Any compact models available worth the investment?

Also a compact camera is in the thought process as well, I know Roth. makes a compact model with mounted wire spool that may be the ticket, not sure about clarity though. Never ran it, just watched the demo.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Spartan 300 would be a good option It is all the cable stored in the machine. So its just loading and unloading the single machine.


----------



## buffaloPlumber (Jun 26, 2012)

I use the compact color Seesnake daily, unless pushing more than 85'.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Spartan 300 would be a good option It is all the cable stored in the machine. So its just loading and unloading the single machine.


I'd have to put that on a supply vessel. Won't fit in the cargo compartment on a 407.

I may be stuck doing that anyway. There really isn't a small enough machine out there that will have the needed power and still be compact.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Plumberman said:


> I'd have to put that on a supply vessel. Won't fit in the cargo compartment on a 407. I may be stuck doing that anyway. There really isn't a small enough machine out there that will have the needed power and still be compact.


Depending on the types of stoppages you have, a DM150 from Duracable with a 1/2" cable might get you by in 3". I must stress it's not for tree roots under any circumstance. But for grease stoppages and wipes ect.... you should be fine. I've got 75' on mine and the motor has more power than my k3800 or Spartan 100. You might also want to check out Electric Eel. They have a smaller machine that can be used with 1/2" or Dualmatic cable, although I don't know anything else about that machine. If your an experienced drain mechanic and your not dealing with tree roots or long runs, 1/2" should get you by in 3".


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Pretty sure a k-50 is rated for 3" if your using the tight wind cables.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> Depending on the types of stoppages you have, a DM150 from Duracable with a 1/2" cable might get you by in 3". I must stress it's not for tree roots under any circumstance. But for grease stoppages and wipes ect.... you should be fine. I've got 75' on mine and the motor has more power than my k3800 or Spartan 100. You might also want to check out Electric Eel. They have a smaller machine that can be used with 1/2" or Dualmatic cable, although I don't know anything else about that machine. If your an experienced drain mechanic and your not dealing with tree roots or long runs, 1/2" should get you by in 3".


Ain't no tree roots out in the Gulf Of Mexico bro. Lol


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

dclarke said:


> Pretty sure a k-50 is rated for 3" if your using the tight wind cables.


I was thinking k-50 possibly. I ran it exclusively while I was doing heavy service years ago.

Sectionals may be the way to go since I would have to feel my way through the San tees and regular 90s, and pressure fittings these dudes use to plumb buildings in out there.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Plumberman said:


> Ain't no tree roots out in the Gulf Of Mexico bro. Lol


LOL. Then I'd absolutely go with the DM150 with 1/2" x 75'. I use mine in 3", sometimes 4" if its a tight spot. It never lets me down. The cart easily removes and it's nice and compact without it.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm a sectional man myself and depending how the cargo is laid out on the helicopter you could throw the sections in a piece of pipe instead of keeping them coiled.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

It would have to be in a cable carrier and bagged up.

They can fly cargo 4' and down, but that is what I have been told, I've yet to see how that's even possible on the bell 407. Maybe if it was just me and the pilot. But with a few passengers the cargo bay is slam full.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

How about a dreel setup with 5/8" or 7/8" sectional run in low speed. A right angle drill wont take up much space.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> How about a dreel setup with 5/8" or 7/8" sectional run in low speed. A right angle drill wont take up much space.


I see that turning out bad.

And the power loss would be substantial over long runs.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Plumberman said:


> I see that turning out bad.
> 
> And the power loss would be substantial over long runs.


Hmm! Gear Junkie and Will run a dewalt dw124 right angle drill with 1-1/4" innercore cable and destroy the dogsh!t out of roots. In fact if he's not jetting that's all gear junkie runs


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Hmm! Gear Junkie and Will run a dewalt dw124 right angle drill with 1-1/4" innercore cable and destroy the dogsh!t out of roots. In fact if he's not jetting that's all gear junkie runs


I do recall seeing Will post a picture of running a drill on the top of a roof. Obviously it works...

May need to look into it further. It would be compact no doubt, just have to bag the cable carrier for transport.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

So how long are your runs?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I'd pick the K50 with the tight wind cable. I would guess mostly toilet paper clogs and not grease? 

The dreel setup works great but may be serious overkill for you. I used it on the roof last week....works better then the k60.

Sounds like you're experience with the sectionals but also check out my thread on the oil drum carrier. I don't use it for the tight wind cables but the regular 5/8 sectionals.

BTW.....can you post more pics on plumbing on an oil rig? Never seen that stuff before.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Take the legs off the K50 and it'll fit in a 5gal bucket


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I must've misunderstood the initial post. I had no idea the work was being done on an oil rig. Definitely don't need to worry about tree roots there lol.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Look into spartan 100 can do those lines no problem. You can remove tires and handle to pull and should be compact and get the job done. Look into ridgid for the small cameras. I hope this helps


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> So how long are your runs?


Just depends how big the rig is. I've seen them be less than 60ft but the last one I flew off of was well over 150' all together.

The issue is access points, or clean outs I should say. It makes for a longer run most time when you've gotta pull a toilet.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> I'd pick the K50 with the tight wind cable. I would guess mostly toilet paper clogs and not grease?
> 
> The dreel setup works great but may be serious overkill for you. I used it on the roof last week....works better then the k60.
> 
> ...


It'll probably be the k-50 due to it being compact and packing a good punch for soft stoppages on 3" mains. Which most of them out there are, yes, toilet paper clogs. 

The sewer mains all go below deck into a treatment plant. It treats the sewer and dumps it overboard. Problem I'm seeing is the drops the construction hands make from the upper deck. It may be a 15 ft drop into a sanitary tee or regular 90. Every platform I hit, if its like that. I'm cutting it out and installing it right. 

Ill be heading to re do the plumbing on a drill ship next more than likely that's docked in port down south. We've got another big job holding that will take us 3 months of rotation to complete and it has tons of plumbing on it.

I try to take pictures every hitch out. Only problem is I've got to have a hot work permit pulled to be able to take pictures, cell phones are considered a source of ignition. Some of these rigs are producing a ton of natural gas and it ain't treated with the smell additive yet.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> I must've misunderstood the initial post. I had no idea the work was being done on an oil rig. Definitely don't need to worry about tree roots there lol.


Knew you would get it eventually bro!

Only roots in there are big old turds from all the great food we are fed out there!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

do you have to a hot work permit for using an electric motor? I always see sparks in those(drill especially)


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> do you have to a hot work permit for using an electric motor? I always see sparks in those(drill especially)


Yes, anything electric is a source of ignition. 

It just depends where you are on the rig. They have classified hot work required areas and non classified. Usually the living quarters area is non classified. Just depends on how big the rig is. Your smaller ones you are staying mere feet from producing wells and its equipment.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Damn! Sounds like some awesome work! You need some extra hands? LOL of course!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Damn! Sounds like some awesome work! You need some extra hands? LOL of course!


Long drive from Cali bro..

But yeah always looking for good plumbers!


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

Electric Eel used to make an explosion proof model c. I don't know if they still do. I had one until about 4 years ago and it got stolen out of my truck,


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm thinking,,, first what kind of blockages you have to clear. No roots, a half inch cable with a bevy of blades would seem to be the choice. Go 50?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

It's probably going to be a K-50 I've had great succes with it in the years past and know the limitations (not many) of the machine. 

Some rigs don't have water makers. So they draw salt water from the Gulf to flush their toilets and urnials. I'm on a hitch right now that had salt water feed to the urnials. 3 of them on the wall and it drained down to the first floor in the ceiling. A 3" main was completely full of salt which was about a 14 ft run all together with fitting. I had to tear it all out and replace it because my only access to it was a 2" clean out. I would have just boared a hole through the salt and it would have stopped up again. I'm also routing a fresh water feed over head to the urnials. The toilets are fine on salt water since they have enough flushing power to keep the in walls of the piping clean. Every rig has a potable water tank with a pressure set feeding the rig and living quaters. They have to ration water because they have to wait for schedule supply vessels with water on board. Of course most tanks are 20-30,000 gallons. That'll last them at least the two week rotation on the boat.

What I'm getting at is depending on the rig and depending on what their water make up is, depends on the type of blockage. The k-50 wouldn't have made a difference here, when that's the case I always replace, it cost a shiot ton to get me flown out here....


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

So are you working for the oil rig company, or a union shop that contracts out services or are you on your own?


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Blow bags and some???? ,,, lol


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> So are you working for the oil rig company, or a union shop that contracts out services or are you on your own?


It basically a general contracting company, just all offshore work. No we aren't union, I split paths from them a few months ago because I was tired of my career being dictated by the only union contractor in my home town.


----------

